# My 36 gallon bow front.



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

All comments are most welcome.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Specs? Plants? Lighting? ETC,?

Looks really nice! A shade overgrown, but I like it that way. It makes it look very Amazonian! I also like how the driftwood on the left just "eeks" out from the vegetation.....that's what keeps it from looking too overgrown! Especially for a bow-front, which tends to magnify everything a bit. Great job!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Lighting is 130 watts of PC 1/2 6700k 1/2 10,000k
Substrate 1/2 black epoxy gravel 1/2 Schultz aquatic soil
pressurized CO2 being dispersed through an AC30 power head

plants: L. aromatica, B. Japonica, rotala rotundifolia, christmas moss, c. parva, l. brevipes, lucens, didipilis diandra, and P. stellata 'broadleaf', jungle val,. and some myrio (not sure which one)

fish: 1 male angel, 1 pearl gourami. 7 harlequin rasboras, 2 gbrs, 5 albino corys.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess I like it so much because you have done a big "no-no" that most people wouldn't ever try: you put tall stem plants right at the foreground! However, you did open the tank up at the center by using smaller plants, and it does give you that feel that you are swimming underwater in the Amazon.

Well done, well done. Delicious, in fact!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Updated photo. Moved a few things around and added a couple of plants.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Three weeks later. I added a piece of wood. I like the way it is filling in.


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

plants look healthy


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I thinned it out a bit and added a new piece of driftwood.


















Please let me have your thoughts.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the newest version the best. It doesn't make the angel look cramped against the front of the tank and give the tank more depth.


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

> I guess I like it so much because you have done a big "no-no" that most people wouldn't ever try: you put tall stem plants right at the foreground! However, you did open the tank up at the center by using smaller plants,


That is an effect I like too. Brilliant tank!


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice natural-looking tank...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice I like the changes you made, and the new wood


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

A couple of new pictures. Not much changed just growing in. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

A few more photos. Let me know what you think about them.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I prefer this version
I should trim your plants on the sides


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i like that alot better got that opening looks more homey and much less cluttered nice work
i love your fish


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I love the yellow angel and never seen one in my country, you can tie some more moss on the upper driftwood to make it softer...


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

A few current shots.


----------

